# HEADS UP - Gummi Pflege - eBay Deals



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160900851437?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Might treat myself to this, can you use it on exterior plastic trim?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Good deal, had mine for quite a while now, how often do you guys use it?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I use it probably twice a year to be honest. Once before winter hits (it's excellent at stopping doors freeze closed) and once in the summer. Occasionally inbetween if i feel they need it. You shouldn't have to do it often if your seals are in good shape, but if you're trying to soften old seals then it can be done more frequently


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ordered ta


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

danwel said:


> Might treat myself to this, can you use it on exterior plastic trim?


No mate as it will run all down the paintwork in the rain, its for keeping seals soft and flexable


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Been meaning to buy this for a while now, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Micks Garage who is the seller has some good deals on offer if you follow them on Facebook


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> No mate as it will run all down the paintwork in the rain, its for keeping seals soft and flexable


Thanks, everydays a school day


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bildo said:


> Good deal, had mine for quite a while now, how often do you guys use it?


about once a month

:thumb:



VenomUK said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160900851437?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


nice link... cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Been meaning to buy this for a while now, thanks :thumb:


Same here, order placed!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

What does it do ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mk4ibizatom said:


> What does it do ?


Use it twice a year around all my rubber seals. :thumb:

Features
• Anti freezing protection. Stops doors sticking in cold temperatures.
• Easy and quick to apply - shoe polish style applicator sponge ensures no mess.
• Protects rubber seals against high and low temperatures.
• UV protection prevents rubber from perishing, cracking, or hardening.
• Solvent-free and water-based rubber protection.
• Rejuvenates rubber to maintain elasticity for longer.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I ordered 2 of them


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i wonder if you could use an old shoe polish container thats washed out ( you get similar looking shoe polished bottles ) and then fill it up with AG bumper gel or such like...or just say balls and buy this too


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how much are they usually?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> how much are they usually?


About £7-8


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

winner cheers for heads up & just in time for winter - bbbbbrrrrrr!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Bought some of this to add to my collection, thanks for the link


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

For that money it's always worth a try, cheers :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link. :thumb:


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice one ill be ordering mine up in a few days :thumb:


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

How good is it at preventing door seals freezing, every year I think I'm going to break the driver's door window in the Mini opening the door on frosty mornings...

Ordered some, so we'll soon find out


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

:thumb: Cheers for the heads up, duelly ordered. Thanks.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Think I'll get some of this because I got AF Citrus Power on one of my window seals and now it's gone all scabby :lol: Can't hurt to try this I suppose.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Cheers for the link, 3rd thing i have bought this week due to going into this section...Must resist!!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheers for the link hopefully sorts out the sticky doors on the previa


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Sarah said:


> Bought some of this to add to my collection, thanks for the link





Princy said:


> For that money it's always worth a try, cheers :thumb:





__D5__ said:


> Thanks for the link. :thumb:





Smithey1981 said:


> Cheers for the link hopefully sorts out the sticky doors on the previa


Same, I've never used it but read good things on here about it and gets a fair few recommendations on here too.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not been on for a while, first time on in ages and find this... Cheers! Ordered!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone that ordered received it yet? Just wondering, as the seller has a fair bit of feedback for non-delivery...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Glaschu said:


> Has anyone that ordered received it yet? Just wondering, as the seller has a fair bit of feedback for non-delivery...


Mine came on Tuesday (ordered on Thursday) looks like it came from ROI.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep mine arrived Tuesday as well (ordered last Thursday).


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep got mine the other day too


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Mines not arrived either. Ordered Firday


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine arrived but this 'mike's garage' is in the states I think? Mine arrived with loads of stamps on it to cover postage.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine has arrived OK... or as the 1st text message I got said:

You have a small package

wow... thanks! :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Bought on 2nd Nov, nothing has arrived as yet.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Mine arrived but this 'mike's garage' is in the states I think? Mine arrived with loads of stamps on it to cover postage.


The post mark says Eire on it :thumb:


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Mine has arrived OK... or as the 1st text message I got said:
> 
> You have a small package
> 
> wow... thanks! :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I ordered mine on friday, nothing arrived yet either


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought some of this a while ago from the same seller, mine took about a week or so to arrive so those haven't had theirs yet I would yet :thumb:
comes from Ireland and they're kinda slow getting stuff out


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine came Tuesday morning.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

got mine yesterday (Wed) :thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got mine Tuesday, and yes sent from ROI.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Not received mine yet - ordered 2nd Nov.


----------

